# Mavericks @ Raptors, Feb. 6th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Dallas Mavericks* (30-15) @ *Toronto Raptors* (20-27)
February 6th, 2005, 1:00 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet






































*Jason Terry, Michael Finley, Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzky, Erick Dampier*





































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good to see this thread up nice and early. 

Anyone think Dampier is going to have a big game against us?
We should really take advantage of the fact that it is going to feel like a morning game for the Mavs.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

im expecting a big game for BOSH... no one in this team can guard his athleticism... double double again!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Hopefully Bosh can get Dirk into some serious foul trouble early on.

That is the key to the game, imo.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

Is Sam going to let Milt start again? Or is Rafer getting back in the starting line-up. I think this will one of those off nights for Hoffa to go up against Eric Dampier, meaning he will pick up early fouls because Dampier plays agressesive.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this game... It's gonna be tough but I think we can handle it....

hmmm....not live for me... Damn Rogers sportsnet...repect the west side.....


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I dont know...we have a chance but a small one


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope we can keep the lead for the whole game this time.....

I'm gonna get a heart attack if they do the same thing like the past 2 games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks game thread :wave: 

Mavs are just coming off a heartbreaker to Indy, so hopefully we will dominate

Marquis is out

Dirk is due for a big dominating game, my prediction is that he goes for 41 points


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Mavericks game thread :wave:
> 
> Mavs are just coming off a heartbreaker to Indy, so hopefully we will dominate
> ...


Happy birthday Theo.


Hopefully Bosh continues his trend of having big games against premier PF's.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Theo.
> ...


My present from Raptor fans, abandon this lackluster game thread, and post in the Dallas forum

Bosh really plays KG well, and he has the agility to defend Dirk so I'm worried

OT: Bosh _will_ be good


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Theo! you want to have a side bet on how many points Dirk scores?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm listening....

I'll say Dirk scores more than Bosh + Bonner combined


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah I'm going to this game. I'm in row 22 in the middle. This should be a good game and maybe we will catch those west coast cats napping, seeing as this is an early start game. I expect a big game from bosh with an equally good one from Dirk.

- GO RAPS


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> My present from Raptor fans, abandon this lackluster game thread, and post in the Dallas forum


This lackluster game thread has more posts than the Mavs forum's, so I wouldn't talk.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> We should really take advantage of the fact that it is going to feel like a morning game for the Mavs.


Actually it's the last game of an eastern conference roadtrip for them.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Is Dirk not a good defender? just wondering why no one could gaurd Bosh.....i think Damp will have a big game down low, this is a huge opportunity for Hoffa to play well....similar to when Bosh plays Garnett...but i dont see it turning out the same way


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, Dirk is a good defender

Quick migrate to the Dallas board 

Dallas 104
Toronto 92

Dirk 41 points


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Yes, Dirk is a good defender
> 
> Quick migrate to the Dallas board
> ...


Not sure man.. for the past games Dirk hasnt been playing great defense, especially the Heat/Mavs game. Dirk let Wade drive by him like 10 times and I wasn't all impressed with his defense.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> Not sure man.. for the past games Dirk hasnt been playing great defense, especially the Heat/Mavs game. Dirk let Wade drive by him like 10 times and I wasn't all impressed with his defense.


He played great defense against Indy, theres still a few mistakes such as help D but he has vastly improved


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors Can Get This One.. We Just Got To Bring Energy To Tha Floor


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> He played great defense against Indy, theres still a few mistakes such as help D but he has vastly improved


I agree. 1 on 1 defense he has improved a lot on that.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I'm listening....
> 
> I'll say Dirk scores more than Bosh + Bonner combined


How about.. 
Dirk doesn't score more than Bosh + Rose(4th quarter only)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How about.... Theo has the most posts in this thread! :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> How about.... Theo has the most posts in this thread! :laugh:


Theo! makes it a goal to have the most posts in any thread he's involved in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Theo! makes it a goal to have the most posts in any thread he's involved in.


Yeah man, what an attention ho. tsk tsk...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah man, what an attention ho. tsk tsk...


well when your 14 (or are you 15 now!!) what else you gonna do.

I'm off to a super bowl spectacular (leaving now) at my buds place is mississauga.

Got my novelty bong (20 litre water jug) Tequila, nachos. I'm all set. our plan is to have everyone there and trashed by the time the raps game starts at 1! Boo-yah!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> well when your 14 (or are you 15 now!!) what else you gonna do.
> ...


Sounds pretty sweet.
Get on here after or during the game I want to see how you are when you're high.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

my brother got courside seats


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> my brother got courside seats


How?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Raptors then Super Bowl...Im gonna hog the TV today


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess Matt Bonner's dad is going to be at the game today.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> How?


a friend, he had 4 tickets and i wasnt even offered :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I want Josh Howard's headband.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Mavericks are just embarrasing us on both ends of the court. It's ridiculous.

PUT DIRK BACK IN! lol they're playing better without him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Now _that's_ good execution! The dunk by Bosh, the steal, the 3 by Mo, then another forced turnover! Raps down by 5 with the ball and the momentum!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

32 - 24 after the first quarter.
Bosh did a good job of getting Dirk into foul trouble, but the Raptors just couldn't take advantage.
Way too many turnovers in that 1st quarter.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Raptors are too inconsistent on offense to suck so much on defence. I don't know if Sam Mitchell is to blame for this but the Raptors get beat on the stupidest things, just people switching off each other in the high post, people driving middle way too easily. It's frustrating.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh has been unbelievable in this game. 15 points on 4 of 5 shooting. 
He's also 7/7 from the line. Early on in the season he was struggling at around 60% from the line, but he is above 70% now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

When Bosh gets back in he's going to have to really take it to Dirk on the defensive end. Dirk is getting pretty much any shot he wants, and he's knocking em down.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with his 3rd foul. Real late call by the refs.
It's going to be tough to finish the half without him, hopefully we can be within single digits.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Dallas is shooting 60% from the field right now and is ahead by 12.:upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Now Rafer in foul trouble... damn Harris is annoying.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes Jalen Rose!
Captain Crunch!
:laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow. Josh Howard with a steal off the inbound pass and a dunk to end the half. Embarrassing...

Dallas leading 65-52 at halftime.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Yes Jalen Rose!
> Captain Crunch!
> :laugh:


:laugh:

I'm lovin that nickname!


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Captain Crunch...:laugh: 
Rose, Bosh, and Marshall are the only things going right for the Raps, and Bosh is in foul trouble.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We really needed to put it into single digits. Damn this. We were playing well when Bosh was in the game, he's going to have to get Dirk into foul trouble again if we're going to have any chance of winning this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Haha yeah I'm going to use it on my next avatar.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha yeah I'm going to use it on my next avatar.


You have to get a picture of Rose on the actual Cap'n Crunch cereal box. :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to get a picture of Rose on the actual Cap'n Crunch cereal box. :laugh:


Hmm good idea.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is ridiculous... the Mavs are fouling like crazy, yet the Raps ar getting called for fouls! :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Down by 23, officially comeback time! 

As I say this, Rose hits a 3! lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

11-2 run
Down by 15 now.
Looks like I will be watching the 4th quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If we can somehow get to single digits by the end of this quarter we will be in great position to get back in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

93-81 at the end of the 3rd.
Bosh will have to be careful in the 4th not to get his 5th foul early on.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow Raptors within 9!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Make that 7! 93-86 Mavs, timeout!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh is the Mavs' daddy!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

UGH... Dirk is killing us. Why is Rose on him again?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Just cant stop them


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

It amazes me how we can leave so many Mavs open at so many times.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sam just _has to_ sic Marshall on Dirk. We absolutely need Bosh down the stretch.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW....chris bosh 13-14 for 29 points....


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Mavs too good offensively for the Raptors to complete the comeback


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors still have a shot, down 6 with ~2 minutes left in the game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

MOpete with the steal....were only down by 6!!!!!! LETS GO RAPTORS LETS GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

DAMMIT TERRY!!!! Aww that's a heartbreaker!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like too little too late... great effort though


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, I told you to post in our game thread.


70 replies in this hey? Well, we got 33


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Hey, I told you to post in our game thread.
> 
> 
> 70 replies in this hey? Well, we got 33


Theo! I win.
Bosh + Bonner or Bosh + Rose(in the 4th) had more than Dirk.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh: We didn't agree to nothing, I could of gone Dirk will score more Aaron Williams and then I cuold of said I won


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow you are one cheap kid.
Next time you will be sporting a Raptors avatar.
Book it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Turkish, this is how you organize a bet 

or maybe PM me a few days before the game


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Turkish, this is how you organize a bet
> 
> or maybe PM me a few days before the game


Ah whatever, next time.

Anyways this loss hurts, because of the fact that both the Sixers and the Celtics already won today, moving us 3.5 games back from the final playoff spot, and 4 games back of the division lead.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I can't understand how we can come out and begin a game without any energy. It's like we have to put up with a team kicking us in the pills for the entire first half to get energized. We've been really loose defensively early over the last ten games or so, and then very strong and active defensively in the second half. Coach Mitchell needs to find a way to keep our effort consistent, which is one of the more difficult tasks for any coach. It's not as simple as making a line-up change, either. We need to come into the game with focus, ready to work on both ends. That's something he needs to instill in our players in practice, IMO.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

I didn't see the game, but anyone know why mitchell was so mad at the post game interview. He asked for the questions to stop before he started breaking the mic's. Dude was pissed at a stupid question from 'mike'.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

on a side note those darn Celts and 76ers keep winning... PP and GP are starting to look scary in Beantown.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Yeah I was hoping that they would lose


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

what can the Raps do to improve thier horrible team defense? If Chris is not out there it is generally free reign for the other team

I know we are a thin team up front, so front court defensive deficiencies are to be expected, but I think our backcourt players combine to be one of the worst defensive backcourts in the league, that group will have to broken up this offseason.

Now on to Rafer, 6-16 for 13 pts, not great, but not bad....but here's where it gets me mad, Bosh 8-12 for 29 pts. I know Chris was in foul trouble, but he's got to get more touches than Rafer if we are going to have any success


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> what can the Raps do to improve thier horrible team defense? If Chris is not out there it is generally free reign for the other team
> 
> I know we are a thin team up front, so front court defensive deficiencies are to be expected, but I think our backcourt players combine to be one of the worst defensive backcourts in the league, that group will have to broken up this offseason.
> ...


well considering he got to the line for 14 free throws I think he got a good number of touches tonight... remember they don't register as shot attempts unless it's an "And 1" situation.

High score games, typical Dallas-style bball, you either gotte slow them down or try to outscore them, and for Toronto I think they'd be better off doing the latter.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

During Post game, Sam was being questioned about our defense giving up 122 points...
"I guess we're just not made up of good defenders"

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
well duh!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TRON</b>!
> During Post game, Sam was being questioned about our defense giving up 122 points...
> "I guess we're just not made up of good defenders"
> 
> ...


It's obvious why the guy is getting mad. Where was this effort in the first half, and for most of the third quarter?
Where was this effort in the first half of the Indiana and Washington game?
This is unacceptable IMO.
We are not playing with a sense of urgency until we are down by 15 or 20 points.


----------

